# Shaun King And Ben Dixon Is Relaunching The North Star



## ebonysweetie (Nov 1, 2018)

I don’t think I’ve been this nervous posting something on Medium! No, I’m not running for office! And no, we are not having another baby!

What I am about to do, and what I hope you will do with me, is a dream come true though.

In 1847, with slavery still in full force, two brave men, Frederick Douglass and Martin Delany (both pictured above), started an abolitionist newspaper called The North Star — named for the star, Polaris, that was often used as a guide for those seeking freedom in the North.

Douglass and Delany knew then, as we know now, that in order to fight back against injustice, their stories had to not only be well told — with the color and dimension and nuance that was frequently missing elsewhere, they knew they needed a newspaper that represented the cause of liberation with urgency, clarity, heart, and soul.

*We need that right now. This past week proved that to me. And we’re going to build it together.*

171 years after it first launched, with the blessing and permission of the family of Frederick Douglass, I am relaunching The North Star alongside my friend and brother, Ben Dixon.

For the next 15 days, at BuildingTheNorthStar.com — we are building our launch team and hope to have at least 100,000 of you join us from all over the world. *We won’t be able to do it without you! Again, this team will only last for the next 15 days.*

That’s because on Thursday, November 15th, hopefully with you on board and spreading the word, we are then launching our public membership drive. Our goal is to have 25,000 members before 2018 ends. I know we can do that.

While The North Star was originally a print newspaper, we will be launching a news app, a full news website, a collection of podcasts, and an online nightly news broadcast. We’re not just here to change the news — *we aim to change the world*.

Today, I have just three requests for you.

*1.* Please join our launch team @ BuildingTheNorthStar.com. This is just going to take you 10 seconds, but that team is what’s going to make The North Star possible.

*2.* I want you to find just 2 friends to join you on our team. It would mean the world to me if you asked them personally to check us out and actually join our launch team with you. Call them, text them, DM them, email them, or ask them in person, but try to make it personal.

*3. *After you join our launch team, could you please post on social media (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat) something like the following statement….

171 years ago The North Star was created by abolitionists to guide this nation toward freedom. Today I am joining the team to rebuild it @ BuildingTheNorthStar.com. Join it with me!

— -
Of course you can also say that in your own words. I’d prefer that, actually. Just be sure to include the link and I’ll be sharing your posts all day and night.

I’ll be announcing this all over the Internet later today, but I’m telling you first. Although I haven’t said anything about this on social media yet, don’t wait for me, join now — and start spreading the word!

Let’s build something truly special together!

Your Friend,

Shaun King
*The North Star*


----------



## ebonysweetie (Nov 1, 2018)

Thoughts?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 1, 2018)

I like the idea.  I only know of Shaun King through this site.  I would like to more about how he will execute it.

I have thought about for a long time too about creating something similar, but it would take a lot of people.  I don't have that time in my life atm, but I would support something like this.


----------



## ebonysweetie (Nov 1, 2018)

I signed up to be a founding member. We’ll see how it goes. I think it’s needed, I’m interestedly the direction they will take.


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 1, 2018)

I think it's a good idea. Shaun King is one of the most vocal voices out there who consistently stands up for minorities and their issues.


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 1, 2018)

Shaun has always been about this life, I will support it.

ETA: I joined the launch team


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 2, 2018)

MizAvalon said:


> I think it's a good idea. Shaun King is one of the most vocal voices out there who consistently stands up for minorities and their issues.



He's standing up for himself...  Shaun is half black.  His momma was a rolling stone!


----------

